# * help my baby pigeons foot is bloody*



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i was takeing my pigeon down the road to train him to fly back and i saw blood on my finger. so i looked at my pigeons foot and found out he had a bloody foot what do i do!!! plz help me out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Clean it with some dilute Hydrogen Peroxide or Betadine (10% Povidone/Iodine) to the tune of 1 part stuff to 10 parts water. Then smear it with NeoSporin.

Can you tell how bad it's cut?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

looks like just a surface scrape i will see if the nail is ok when i clean it.
thank you for the help


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thanks for the help it looks really better he is doing great. 
again thank u for the help pigey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You probably need to investigate where the bird got his foot cut, and fix it so it is not sharp so this doesn't happen again.


----------

